# أريد موقع يعرض أسعار الماكينات أو كاتلوجات



## فارس التوحيد (11 مارس 2007)

*اخواني أريد منكم المساعدة في الحصول على موقع يعرض كاتلوجات لأسعار الماكينات الخاصة بعملية تصنيع الورق*


----------



## Eng.Foam (12 مارس 2007)

أخي العزيز ما هي نوع ماكينة الورق التي تريد شرائها هذا اولاً ثانياً الاستخدام الخاص لهذه الماكينة ماهو؟
ويجب عليك اولا تعرف من هم وكلاء هذه الشركة ........

اذا كنت تعرف اسم الماكينة بالانجليزية سوف اساعدك انشاء الله


----------



## فارس التوحيد (13 مارس 2007)

حياك الله أخي.....
ليست ماكينة واحدة ولكن عبارة عن خط انتاج كامل يتكون من:
1-Repulping machine
2-Cleaning
3-Deinking
4-Bleaching 
4-Paper making
أكون لك شاكرا لو وجدتلي الأسعار لأني تعبت من كثر البحث وبدون جدوى وياريت تكتبلي الموقع.
مشكووور مهندس فووم


----------



## Eng.Foam (13 مارس 2007)

http://http://www.made-in-china.com/Machinery-Catalog/Paper-Machinery.html


http://www.alibaba.com/manufacturers/2308/Paper_Machinery.html

http://www.europages.net/cgi/epq.cgi?L=en&DID=00&HC=05705C&DMC.x=1



اخي هذه ثلاث روابط كلها ملييئة بالشركات المصنعة لهذه الماكينات . . . ما عليك الا ان تراسلهم فيبعثوا لك بالكاتولوجات وعروض اسعارهم . فقط راسلهم


----------



## فارس التوحيد (14 مارس 2007)

*شكر خاص*

شكر خاص للاخ المهندس فوم على مجهوداته الطيبة وأرجو ان تقبلني صديق وهذا *****ي :
mosaaq*************


----------



## محسن علي (21 مارس 2007)

Thank You For This


----------

